# What do you really think about Greece and the Greeks?



## The Extraordinary

I'd like to know what do you think about Greece and its people in general. I'd like to know your thoughts on everything, from the national football (soccer) team to Greece's traditions etc...

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gato_Gordo

I guess that for me and my peers, Greece got frozen in Homeric times, much the same way many foreigners think about Mexico, we think of Greece and flashes of classic ruins and dreamy beaches fill our eyes.

Since I get upset when someone express such a a shallow view of my country, I apologize in advance to the greek people and I'm very interested in what you and other people can teach me about your country in contemporary times ^_^


----------



## coconutpalm

When thinking about Greek, I first think about your great ancient culture: Athens and Sparta, fascinating mythology, and so on. I guess it's superficial, too. And yes! Greek men are very handsome and Greek women are beautiful! ^*o*^


----------



## .   1

I may be back with more observations later but here for now are the memories of part of my childhood in the outer western suburbs of Sydney thirty years ago.

Hard working under handkerchief hats with blinking smiles uncomprehending of the less comprehending skips around them.

.,,

Skip from Skippy the Bush Kangaroo.


----------



## maxiogee

I find I have no cause to thinki about Greece, or the Greeks, in the course of my everyday life.
I am aware of their ancient mythology, their philosophers and some of their literature and that's about it. I know there is a dispute with Turkey on the "ownersip" of an island large enough to be an independent state, but I know nothing of the origins of the dispute.


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

I don't know so much about Greece and the Greeks but I do like so much your mythology, all those affairs between gods and goddess, I think that Urano ate all his sons because one of them (Zeus) would overthrow him (her mother, Gea, save Zeus from Urano giving him a stone) or Efestos that was expeled of the Olimpe because he was so ugly and then he spend one day falling to the Earth. He was a lame guy for the rest of his life but he had a great hands and he worked with gold making necklaces and bracelets for the gods and goddess so he came back to the Olimpe. I thinks it's surrealist but at the same time it's amazing,  I love to read about it.

I think you have a great sense of humor.

Cheers

Mei


----------



## Outsider

Well, the Greeks took the cup away from us in the last European Football Championship.  

Honestly, I've never been to Greece, or met many Greeks, but I don't see them as very different from other Southern European people.


----------



## gjou

It's funny to see that for the people on this thread Greece has been frozen since Heraclès. But I guess that someone would tell me about Napoléon if I'd asked the same question 
Actually, I have traveled in Greece several years ago, and some things stroke me :
- Although there are not latins, Greeks act the same way. They are very demonstrative. By exemple, the traffic in Athen is a mess, and drivers can't help toot continuously. 
- Like Spain, Greece has a growing economy, and catch with the other european countries. Entering into the EU was a very good thing for it. And after the colonel's rule, it's a real democracy, very active, rich from his past, a country where it sould be good to live (ah, Skiros, Patmos, your little white houses upon the deep blue see..).


----------



## djchak

Hmm, Greece... well....

Basically one of the main inventors of early democracy. Ancient civilization was extremely advanced. Very proud of thier accomplishments, like to argue/debate about the smallest little things...what most North Americans would think was a very heated argument is an everyday chat. Delicious, healthy diet, and cooking methods. 

Not fond of the US or Americans generally, becuase of the Junta. Our good relations with Turkey might also piss them off. 
(Note: This does not apply to Greek Americans, who they welcome)

So basically a great country, with stunning history, and beautiful views. But not a place I would think of visiting right off the bat.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well The first thought that come to my mind, It's mythology, Zeus, Hercules,Afrodita. Also your ruins, and your amazing athletic men and beatiful women. Also your spectacular beaches and The mediterranean. By the way Don't forget the olives.


----------



## Bettie

Before going to Athens I've heard that Mexico City and Athens had some things in common and that mexicans and greeks were somehow alike, and it's true Mexico City and Athens have some similarities, but I think greek guys are more handsome, haha.
You have great food too, and for me old people is very nice but guys I don't know they know they are handsome and act like that, haha.


----------



## barkley04

The Extraordinary said:
			
		

> I'd like to know what do you think about Greece and its people in general. I'd like to know your thoughts on everything, from the national football (soccer) team to Greece's traditions etc...
> 
> Thank you in advance!


For me, Greece is a great country and has one of the greatest civilizations in all over the world. Who does not know the greek might incorporated in its mythology?? Who does not know hera, hercules, zeus, io, ulysses,athena?
greece is very rich; historically and geographically. I hope one dat to go to greece and visit its famous temples and islands like krete.
as far asscience is concerned, who denies the favour of aristotle and socrates when mentioning philosophy.Besides, archimedes and euclide in addition to pythagorus ahd thales are the founders of oure mathematics.
as far as football is concerned, i like and support paok salonike(thessaloniki) paokara!!


----------



## Qcumber

Today's Greece and the Greeks have little in common with the Greece and the Greeks of the antiquity due to 
1) the forced conversion to Christianity by Constantine 
2) its occupation by Crusaders
3) its occupation by Turks, a Muslim people 

Once a free country, or at least the part of Greece the Turks ceased to occupy (they still occupy large stretches of land that used to be Greek in the Antiquity) in the 19th c., Greece became a virtual colony of Great Britain.

Despite all these terrible ordeals, Greece still exists, and, to a certain extent, it is a miracle.

The world owes so much to the Greeks of the Antiquity that it would be idle to expatiate on this in this forum.

A funny anecdote. I was once in a bar at the foot of the Acropolis, and I was shocked to hear from a young Greek I chatted with in English that the Acropolis was built by the Turks! You'll meet that sort of ignorant guy in every country so I dismiss him.

Sometimes I dream Emperor Julian had been able to free his people from Christianity, and restored Greece in its greatness.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Qcumber said:
			
		

> Today's Greece and the Greeks have little in common with the Greece and the Greeks of the antiquity due to


They have much in common, at least as much as can be expected after so many years. What you say can be said about any people.



> 1) the forced conversion to Christianity by Constantine


This happened when? I wouldn't be surprised if the majority of Greek speakers were already Christian.



> 2) its occupation by Crusaders


I'm not sure how this changed anything, except that it dealt the death blow to the Roman Empire that led to



> 3) its occupation by Turks, a Muslim people


Some good things came of this though -- I can't imagine Greek culture without baklava and dolmades 



> Once a free country, or at least the part of Greece the Turks ceased to occupy (they still occupy large stretches of land that used to be Greek in the Antiquity) in the 19th c., Greece became a virtual colony of Great Britain.


Actually Italy occupies more than Turkey does of Greek land in antiquity, and France is probably not that far behind. The Greek lands that Turkey occupies became Greek in Christian times, which you have such a low opinion of.



> Sometimes I dream Emperor Julian had been able to free his people from Christianity, and restored Greece in its greatness.


So Greece can only be great if it's not Christian? Everything since then has been what exactly?

Thymios


----------



## Qcumber

Sorry, Thymios, I am not going to answer about Constantine, etc. Open some serious encyclopedia to have data about the history of Ancient Greece. Also look at a map of Ancient Greece in a historical atlas. As regards the Crusaders, you must be kidding. Again open an encyclopedia.

I am not criticizing the Greeks. I am just amazed at their terrible destiny after they have given so much to humanity.


----------



## modus.irrealis

So Qcumber, you make claims that you cannot back up. And you are criticizing 1700 years or so of Hellenism, again with the "after having given." Greek culture has continued to give since then and still does. The fact that your ignorant of its later achievements does not mean they don't exist.


----------



## ireney

Qcumber said:
			
		

> I am not criticizing the Greeks. I am just amazed at their terrible destiny after they have given so much to humanity.



You don't? 

Thymie (or is it Thymio? You name always confused me for some obscure reason), tsk tsk tsk. I know many of us Greeks blow our tops way too easily but try to _screw_ it into place if you have to


----------



## maxiogee

Why does what anyone thinks of Greece and the Greeks matter? 
Surely what is important is that they think of themselves?


----------



## ireney

Max personally I don't care all that much (or I would have to care all the time)

Thymie, forget it; I got people saying that since I am an atheist I am not Greek (that's the local group of idiots) and I don't have a second nationality to fall back into so I am officially (according to them) without one. At all. 

Then I have heard others saying that modern Greeks are not Greeks really (depending of who you ask our ethnicity differs but is not Greek). Then there's always the nipping away chunks of Greek (and other) history.

Solution #1 is to reply to all those, solution # 2 is not to bother.  


Now to keep this post ON topic, we are the greatest nation of the world. Salt of the Earth. Pepper too. Practically every condiment. 

Too bad we suck major time at soccer.


----------



## maxiogee

ireney said:
			
		

> Salt of the Earth.


Attic salt, of course!   (look it up folks, don't ask for explanations!)  



> Too bad we suck major time at soccer.


What team does he play for?


----------



## Qcumber

What's the point of asking people who are not Greek what they think about Greece if you expect to hear what you as a Greek think yourself?

I'm not Greek. I don't know the history of Greece in detail; I only know its broad lines. I have only travelled there twice. I admired what was to be admired an enjoyed what was to be enjoyed - pleasant and interesting visits, indeed. I only have a bird's eye view of your country. My opinions are mine. If you don't like them, too bad.

To take a simple comparison. Don't you think today's Britain has almost nothing in common with 19th-c. Britain?

At least this is a useful experience. I now know the best is never to answer such a question. If someone some day posts: _What do you think of [name of country] and [name of inhabitants]?_ the best is to ignore the question - which, by the way, i what the majority of members did regarding the present one ... probably because they are less naive than I. Why on earth did I bother to answer this question about Greece and the Greeks?


----------



## natasha2000

Hi,everyone...

OK, I, too know about the ancient history of Greece, but then, who doesn't...
So, I won't talk about it just to be seen how many ancient Greek names I know...

I was in Greece twice. And it was a long, long time ago. But memories I have are still vivid, and look as if I were in some kind of dream... But then, I guess it would be experience of any 10-year-old child goingo for the first time abroad.
I remember enormous beaches, very wide and sandy, what was new to me, because, until then, I knew only stony beaches of Croatian and Montenegrian coast. I used to spend hours making sandy castles by taking wet sand into my hands and letting it drop on the ground making something similar to Sagrada Familia.... I also remember that you could go very far away from the coast and tyhe water would still be reaching only your knees... I remember medusas, too ...The bar at the beach, and waiters always with a big smile showing their perfect teeth and always in a hurry. I remember how they kept on confusing me with their word YES which is said in Greek NE, and NE in Serbian is NO. I especially liked to practice a very unusual custom at the lunch hour - you could go to the kitchen with a waiter, and see all the food that had been prapred, and to say: I wand this and this and this... I remeber my first trying olive oil in a famous Greek salad (in Serbia at that time nobody used olive oil)... I adore olive oil since then. And I remember my father and how he was pleased and felt as if he were on the seventh heaven when waiters from the small bar brought him beer into the water! I remember all delicious food, which is basically, very similar to food that we have in Serbia, since we were both influenced by Turks, but since Greek food has that spot of Mediteranian, it makes it something completely different... I remeber red sunsets and most unusual sky colors... I also remember them talking, it always seemed they were quarreling, with a lot of gesticulation... Later I realized this is how they speak... I also remember seeing them dancing, and braking plates... I brok a few, too...

I also remember Thessaloniki, the big graveyard of Serbian soldiers from the WWI... And how moved I was while my father was telling me the story about the retreat of Serbian army through Albania, how French ships took them to Corfu to be cured and recovered... Serbai ows a lot to Greece because of that.

When I grew up, I knew some Greeks who came to study to Belgrade. A friend of mine was going out with a Greek. I remember he was a very traditional guy, what i didn't like too much.

But all of this was a very long time ago, so I wouldn't say I know much about Greece...


----------



## Stéphane89

I went to Greece a few months ago and I really liked it very much! Greeks are very very friendly! They are very careful with tourists and so nice to give advices and so on. In the hotels, they are delightful and so pleased and spontaneous. They try and help you with all their might in every way. I also noticed that they are always smiling. This folk is one of the nicest I've ever met. The hotel I've slept in were very comfortable and once more, the 'staff'  treated us with the most care.

The one thing that surpised me was the order of the courses. As you eat pastas first, then salad and then pastas again and meat. I had always been used to eating salad first and then pastas.

But I have to say: I LOVE GREECE and I would go back there whenever I can!


----------



## Outsider

Qcumber said:
			
		

> Sorry, Thymios, I am not going to answer about Constantine, etc. Open some serious encyclopedia to have data about the history of Ancient Greece.


You should do that yourself. There is absolutely no evidence that Constantine was ever involved in forced conversions to Christianity, or that any substantial number of Greeks were ever forcibly converted to Christianity. Their mentalities simply changed. It happens.


----------



## V52

The Extraordinary said:
			
		

> I'd like to know what do you think about Greece and its people in general. I'd like to know your thoughts on everything, from the national football (soccer) team to Greece's traditions etc...
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Dear Extraordinary
I can understand your question, it happens frequently that someone from a country is courious about what others think of his/her country, but how can be possible to say "The Greeks" or "The Italians" or others? There is  a danger in generalizing. So I prefer to give you my "feelings"  . I was in Greece  many years ago, and still I look forward to come back there. I found Greeks wonderful people, honest and very polite. Sometimes travelling through the  small towns and villages I felt the same mood I remembered in Italy of Fifities, when I was a child. Same people, same colours, same smells (bread, coffe, sea, trees...) If there's a place where I'd like to go and hide me and go back to my childood... it should be your wonderful land!
Vittorio
Vittorio


----------

